# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  importazione automatica fatture elettroniche

## angler

Buonasera
Come vi state trovando con gli importatori in automatico dei programmi di contabilità?
Ovviamente mi riferisco all'importazione delle fatture elettroniche per quei clienti che usano software diversi dal programma dello studio, tipo aruba, cgn, fatturapa ecc ecc

----------


## zallaaa12

Io col profis sto da dio. Qualche miglioria si può fare ma ci si lavora molto bene secondo me. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------

